# New "talking cautions" in 20xx years



## TXNdriver (Aug 1, 2021)

I have a new 2021 Murano and love it. I traded in a 2017 Murano for the new one.
The 2021 has a new feature of "voice cautioning" you about (mainly) toll booths. It's very irritating since we actually
don't have toll booths any longer and she repeats her self 2 or 3 times when you approach old toll booth locations.

I have read all my user manuals and did not find any mention of this new feature. 
Does anyone know how to turn this off?


----------



## Wayne M (May 4, 2021)

TXNdriver said:


> I have a new 2021 Murano and love it. I traded in a 2017 Murano for the new one.
> The 2021 has a new feature of "voice cautioning" you about (mainly) toll booths. It's very irritating since we actually
> don't have toll booths any longer and she repeats her self 2 or 3 times when you approach old toll booth locations.
> 
> ...


Not 100% sure but I think it's Serius radio that is doing this, I have the same issue and have not looked yet, but try in there.


----------

